# how to get water out of chainsaw cylinder



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Compression is 125, good spark, I spray starter fluid in the sparkplug and no pop what so ever. I think there is water inside the cylinder how can I get it out? I removed the muffer and blew it out with compressed air, but still no pop. It is a poulan chainsaw. I'm thinking there is just too much moisture for it to start?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Compressed air into the cylinder is usually a good way to expel moisture from the cylinder and crankcase. I would take a look at the flywheel to make sure the key is intact and not sheared. The only other thing might be a massive air leak, make sure crankshaft seal(s) are in place.

You can usually tell if moisture is causing an issue, it will collect on the spark plug electrode. After trying to start, remove plug and inspect for water.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I let the saw sit for a day upside down with the muffler off and the spark plug out. When I retested today there was surely a pop. Thanks for the help. I guess it was too wet last night. I also checked the flywheel key and the crankseal gasket and they were in working order. I was wondering what the best way to remove the flywheel is I put rope in the sparkplug hole to allow me to take off the flywheel nut, but how do you pop off the flywheel if it is stuck on. I had to really carefully pry with my screw driver for about 10 minutes and keep spraying with fluid film until it broke loose. My 3 jaw puller would not fit under the flywheel in such a tight spot. Thanks Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> Well, I let the saw sit for a day upside down with the muffler off and the spark plug out. When I retested today there was surely a pop. Thanks for the help. I guess it was too wet last night. I also checked the flywheel key and the crankseal gasket and they were in working order. I was wondering what the best way to remove the flywheel is I put rope in the sparkplug hole to allow me to take off the flywheel nut, but how do you pop off the flywheel if it is stuck on. I had to really carefully pry with my screw driver for about 10 minutes and keep spraying with fluid film until it broke loose. My 3 jaw puller would not fit under the flywheel in such a tight spot. Thanks Bob


I usually just tap on the counter balance side with a hard plastic or brass hammer while suspending the flywheel in hand, and they usually pop right off.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I rebuilt the carb and the saw would not pop again. I removed the muffler and it popped. So I took the muffler apart and found all kinds of dirt and rust in there that was trapping in moisture. After cleaning the muffler it took care of my problem. Just wanted to post to help someone out. Take care, Bob


----------

